# Hoyt Mystic Rebel manual or adjustment info



## beardking (Jul 13, 2009)

I just recently bought a used Hoyt Mystic Rebel to get started on learning with. I was wondering if anyone has any information on where I could get a manual for this bow or possibly have any information on adjusting draw length/draw weight on this bow?

Thanks in advance,
Beardking


----------

